# Straining Standard?



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

I would suggest that it's the customer who will determine how well strained they want their honey. Perhaps you can offer them a choice and see which one they prefer. If you don't have the volume to produce several different kinds, I'd suggest that the clearer the honey the better from a marketing perspective. 
Mine gets one pass through a medium screen from a 3 screen set, but I give it away so no one seems to mind.

[ November 03, 2006, 11:19 AM: Message edited by: coyote ]


----------



## Dwight (May 18, 2005)

Ruben,
After you strain it let sit in the bucket for a day or two before you bottle it. All the wax particles, pollen and bubbles will float to the top and the honey you draw off the bottom will be nice and clear.


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

I use the paint strainer, and it seems to do fine. I just let if flow through the strainer using gravity.


----------



## tarheit (Mar 26, 2003)

I personally just use the nylon strainer cloth sold by walter t kelly, mann lake and others. It's 64 count fabric and seems to do a fine job. Of course my market tends to be those who want real honey and not the overly filtered stuff typically on store shelves originating from far away lands.

-Tim


----------



## power napper (Apr 2, 2005)

Ruben--Just let them have a taste test and then ask if your honey is okay, tell them you really want to know if it meets their standards. Once the customer tastes it you have a paying customer. I garantee!


----------



## Hillside (Jul 12, 2004)

I've got the 600, 400, and 200 micron filters. I find that unless the honey is near 90 degrees, the 200 micron filter is just too slow so I stopped using it.

When I think about it, I'm not sure anymore if it's 200 or 250 microns.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

My customers LIKE pollen in it. I tell them it's not filtered, but just coarsely strained.


----------

